# SCHWINN STINGRAY & KRATE CHAIN GUARD SILK SCREEN SERVICE AVAILABLE



## GWLW7272 (Jun 21, 2017)

*Genuine Schwinn Bicycle Company licensed service: why would you even consider a non correct stencil or decal??

http://www.koolestuff.com/chainguard-service.html




*


----------

